
Is Hollywood on a Dystopian Movie Binge? - aaronbrethorst
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/is-hollywood-on-a-dystopian-movie-binge/
======
venomsnake
Interesting is that the dystopian movies are more in the good years of the
economy ...

